

The Reactive Manifesto - squidsoup
http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/

======
adamnemecek
Right, because all the people who are in a positions to make decisions about
writing event-driven code needed to do so was a manifesto.

~~~
squidsoup
I'm interested in the ideas presented here but wish the author had just
written an article with practical examples of stacks that can facilitate this
architecture. Presumably this is what tools such as core.async and channels in
clojure are trying to solve. The fact that this is presented as a 'manifesto'
without much in the way of practical advice seems a little bizarre. Given the
...err... 'signatories', this appears to be coming from the Typesafe guys, so
where are the examples in scala?

